# CKS/WWT Front Range Gear Swap, Boulder, May 7th



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

That’s right. Colorado Kayak Supply is bringing their famous gear swap to the Front Range of Colorado, for only one day! This year’s front range swap will be hosted by Whitewater Tube Co. in Boulder. Don’t miss this opportunity to get the best deals on new and used boating equipment in 2011. Available gear will include kayaks, canoes, rafts, river tubes, stand up paddle boards, and the gear to go with them.

Click here for more information

Thanks, 
Nick Wigston
Whitewater Tube/CKS Rental Center
1717 15th Street
Boulder CO 80302
720-239-2179
[email protected]


----------

